
Choosing a career that a robot won't steal - ivosaur
https://www.sokanu.com/blog/choosing-a-career-that-a-robot-wont-steal/
======
tracker1
Plumbing... It's highly unlikely that plumbing will be outsourced to robots
any time soon. The same goes for electrician work for the most part too. For
the most part, pretty much any traditional builder trade craft will be around
for a while.

Beyond this, I don't think good DJs are really going anywhere... I really
prefer a good DJ's matching of music together over Pandora and the like. I
don't think the algorithms will ever really match people in that respect...

